# Doing a few live edge Walnut slab table tops... (and some 'dogbones' LOL!)



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

This one is going to be a desktop for the nice lady at the business next door to us that ALWAYS brings me and the girls *free food* whenever she cleans out their fridge... :yes:

My girl PH standing outside her business door 'looking' for her and wanting some 'treats':


























Desktop is going to be 'roughly' 3' x 6' when it is all said and done... 




Since this nice lady FEEDS us - *HER* stuff has to be *BETTER* than good and she has the 'lifetime' warranty on everything! LOL! 




Doing the whole desk for her... Walnut 'live edge' top with Walnut raised panels (doors / panel thingies) all around the outside of the desk base. Bowfront panels in the front of the desk as far as I know right now... :thumbsup:

I got her slabs surfaced yesterday and glued together. Today was 'dogbone' cut and install day and 'sanding' day. (lots of Walnut wood boogers today)


My 'dogbone' template that I made from scraps a while back and have used on a PILE of different jobs...










Some of the installed bones...










Can you guess WHERE the seam is where I joined the two slabs together at???










Seam is shown in this picture also (sorry it is so hard to read the tape - 13" is the crack in the middle and numbers go UP as you go to the right side of picture...)










Can you spot the seam yet???

:thumbsup:




Before I joined these together I routed out some grooves and then installed a maple spline along the full length of the joint. Glued the WIZZ out of everything... NO WAY *this* glue joint is going to take a dump in the future. :no:












In this picture you can see there is no glue on the part of the dogbone that is floating between the crack... That part is NOT getting filled with anything. :no: The crack is STAYING there just like it is and glue globbed everywhere would have looked bad. The dogbone IS glued where it 'counts' but not where it is not 'supposed' to be glued at. We are NOT using epoxy on this crack to fill it. Going to finish right over it / around it and leave it showing for 'character'! LOL! 














*These* get turned into a dining table for our primary 'finisher' in the next week or so... Guy got lucky and found his materials CHEAP a few years back. Everyone at work is pulling together to do his dining table on the side and NOT have it cost him anything in the end... HE is going to have one wicked table in the end... :yes:














IF anyone 'guesses' within a half inch of where my joint is - I will buy them the beer of their choice... (so long as it aint some crap that costs me $20 bucks! LOL!) First correct guess wins - Send me your address and your beer money WILL arrive soon thereafter... This offer ends at 9:34 on 6/12/2013 so if you are going to 'guess' - Do so now...


----------



## amalina (Apr 1, 2013)

My guess is around the 18" mark. Good work


----------



## Logger (Nov 26, 2009)

17 1/2


----------



## MrElliott1982 (May 8, 2013)

19" line?


----------



## clpead (Oct 10, 2012)

20 1/4 looking good too


----------



## JDMeek2020 (Dec 7, 2012)

18 15/16" line :blink:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

17 9/16


----------



## crazytiki (Jan 25, 2011)

21" and that is not because I can see it that is guessing because I can see it in the third picture vs the dog bone jig when it was still in glue up. That looks like a great desk can't wait to see the final pictures.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

amalina said:


> My guess is around the 18" mark. Good work


You got it... :thumbsup:

The seam was at 17 1/2 inches and you were the first to guess within a half inch...

You can more easily follow the seam down by looking at the spline sticking out in the top / right corner of this pic:










You got good eyes (and I need to do better joinery next time! LOL!) :yes:

I can paypal you the beverage money OR you can send me a PM with your info... Your call! :smile:


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Logger said:


> 17 1/2


Was only 'supposed' to have one winner (the first within a half inch) but...

You pegged it *exactly*... :blink:



I guess I suck at joinery and owe you a beer as well. PM me your wishes so I can settle up. 

How the hell did you spot that so easily??? :huh:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I would have cut the crack, and jointed the edges and re-glued. I never liked a dutchman, reminds me of a bandaid repair. Not for finished woodworking, IMO.


















.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I would have cut the crack, and jointed the edges and re-glued. I never liked a dutchman, reminds me of a bandaid repair. Not for finished woodworking, IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your right cabby, but it's rustic. Lol. 
I'm a big fan of Dutchman, and the dog bones are unique. Nice work man!!!!!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Your right cabby, but it's rustic. Lol.



OK, take out my word "finished" and just leave it at woodworking. I just don't like them at all (rustic or not). That's just me.


















.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> OK, take out my word "finished" and just leave it at woodworking. I just don't like them at all (rustic or not). That's just me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's your opinion. Nothing wrong with that. 
You either like them or you don't. It's a personal preference. 
Don't think I'm harping on you.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> OK, take out my word "finished" and just leave it at woodworking. I just don't like them at all (rustic or not). That's just me.


 
It is about the CUSTOMER and what THEY want... (or stuff you can blow their mind with and CHARGE them for...) :yes:

It is also about a thing called 'custom' woodworking. :thumbsup:


You can't buy that at Home Depot... :no:

Not going to waste time explaining the difference to you here. Rock on with your 'factory' type cabinets and 'factory' type methods and start your own thread posting pictures of YOUR stuff. (LOL!)



You sir... Will NEVER be even close to a being good enough to being called a 'pimple' on someone like Nakashimas' ass... :no:

(no doubt you WILL have to look that name up :yes




Me personally, I DON'T even try to compete with 'factory' type cabinets or 'chinese' garbage. I leave that to guys like you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

OnealWoodworking said:


> It is about the CUSTOMER and what THEY want... (or stuff you can blow their mind with and CHARGE them for...) :yes:
> 
> It is also about a thing called 'custom' woodworking. :thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Hey no offense, cab man was just stated his likes and dislikes. 
There's no need for comments like that. 
Don't take things so personal. Play nice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Dominick said:


> Hey no offense, cab man was just stated his likes and dislikes.
> There's no need for comments like that.
> Don't take things so personal. Play nice.


He obviously felt there was a need to downgrade someone else. He is entitled to his opinion just like I am. I can understand that whatever a client wants to pay for, that's what pays the bills. I've done plenty of work I didn't like.

I'll explain my thoughts. Taking beautiful pieces of wood and joining them to me, look better than allowing a crack to show and fixing it with a connector. That reminds me of the early cars, and some race cars that held down their hoods with leather belts and big buckles.

But when installed those "fixes", are supposed to imply creative craftsmanship when done so openly, to me look like bird droppings. I'm not casting aspersions on anyone that uses them. They aren't that easy to do, and they do take skills to make them look the way they are intended. 

I've done my share of inlays, and the way I feel about using them for that type of fix is that with the effort it takes to do them, the crack could be addressed without signs of being repaired.


















.


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

Dominick said:


> Hey no offense, cab man was just stated his likes and dislikes.
> There's no need for comments like that.
> Don't take things so personal. Play nice.


+1 on your comments Dom! I was enjoying reading the thread and it just went south very quickly. I love it when there are different views on matters because it helps me learn, but attempting to degrade someone or conduct a personal attack is well.....simply put wrong and not very nice. You would think that a true craftsman or someone who is on this forum to make and show off their labors of love (or a source of income) and view others as well, could appreciate a different viewpoint from time to time since they were most likely there at one point in their career or hobby. Unless, they were born a craftsman! I sure wish I had those genetics. Guess I will try and learn step by step like the rest of us. Sad, sad, sad. Just my .02

Hays


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

hays0369 said:


> +1 on your comments Dom! I was enjoying reading the thread and it just went south very quickly. I love it when there are different views on matters because it helps me learn,


Like I said before...

He can start his OWN thread and do it 'however he wants to'...

:yes:

And then he can post pics of his 'fine work'... :no:

I was NOT asking for any sort of 'advice' in this thread at all. It does not make a lick of difference to me how 'he' would have done it as he is NOT the customer here and what he 'wants' does not get me PAID. 

He might not 'like' a Dutchman and that is all fine and good... Let him post up some pictures of HIS work in an art gallery (in his own thread). 

LOTS of work involving 'Dogbones / Dutchmen' ends up in galleries all over the world. He would know this if he bothered to do a google on Nakashima and LEARN some stuff... :yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

My wife was looking over my shoulder and asked what the deuce they were building. After I showed her some pictures of finished live edge, butterflies and dog bones. She replied, not in my house. I wonder how many women share her opinion and taste?

For me I think you guys are messing up the whole look when you use a contrasting wood for the bone, butterfly. They shout, hey look at me! Seems the whole reason for the look is to show off all the wood. Not what holds it together. Besides, it's like any joint. It will be seen.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> For me I think you guys are messing up the whole look when you use a contrasting wood for the bone, butterfly. They shout, hey look at me! Seems the whole reason for the look is to show off all the wood. Not what holds it together. Besides, it's like any joint. It will be seen.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


 
I used Maple (and the direction of the grain) in this case for the strength... Color was a side note - Strength was most important. :yes:

Same with the spline used... Maple is a hell of alot harder to rip apart than Walnut is when all else is equal (talking about the spline here and grain direction). A Walnut spline would have 'blended' better but would not have been as strong. 

Good post. :thumbsup:


----------



## hays0369 (May 3, 2011)

And then he can post pics of his 'fine work'... :no:


I’m really not one to enable others to continue behavior that I don’t approve of but this took me all but .3 seconds. 
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1269 
Mighty fine work documented here. Second, I'm not sure you are aware but this IS a forum, if you’re going to get all bent out of shape and react like an embarrassed teenager when others criticize, critique or comment on what YOU post on a PUBLIC forum maybe you should get some thicker skin and accept other points of view, refrain from posting your work.... or you could just leave.
Hays
I should change my signature to “you just can’t fix stupid”


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I used Maple (and the direction of the grain) in this case for the strength... Color was a side note - Strength was most important. :yes:
> 
> Same with the spline used... Maple is a hell of alot harder to rip apart than Walnut is when all else is equal (talking about the spline here and grain direction). A Walnut spline would have 'blended' better but would not have been as strong.
> 
> Good post. :thumbsup:


Would it hurt your feelings if I doubt the fact that you need more strength in the bone. Ive never seen George use it. But I like the idea of no epoxy. That's just dumb.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Would it hurt your feelings if I doubt the fact that you need more strength in the bone. Ive never seen George use it. But I like the idea of no epoxy. That's just dumb.
> 
> Al
> 
> Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


I am impressed that you KNOW who the guy is... :thumbsup:


Plan to use epoxy on 'some' stuff with this top. NOT the big crack... :no:

Mostly so she can write (and USE) the top as a desk without the pen finding a random void and punching through the paper... 

Needs to be 'functional'. :yes:


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

OnealWoodworking said:


> I am impressed that you KNOW who the guy is... :thumbsup:
> 
> Plan to use epoxy on 'some' stuff with this top. NOT the big crack... :no:
> 
> ...


I am impressed that you KNOW who the guy is... 

Oh please. I've been a woodworker since 1970. Also, no one writes at a desk anymore and writing on a walnut desk would require a blotter to keep from denting the wood. But you knew that.

Al

Friends don't let friends use stamped metal tools sold at clothing stores.


----------



## info (Oct 3, 2011)

O boy .


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

I think Onealwoodworking and ibangwood should get together; or maybe they're the same person ;-0.


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

Al B Thayer said:


> Also, no one writes at a desk anymore and writing on a walnut desk would require a blotter to keep from denting the wood. But you knew that.
> 
> Al


You can rock on thinking that...

I know better. :yes:


----------



## ctwiggs1 (Mar 30, 2011)

:rockon:


----------

